# Colon male eating only springtails



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have 1.2 trio of colons and the male won't eat flies just springtails and if I don't put them in he will not eat an just start getting skinny. I've sprinkled supplement where he likes to hunt springtails. But I'm worried he's not gonna live long any ideas to solve this that maybe I'm not thinking of? Really love to hear from people that have had the issue and solved It thanks

~N8


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You may vary the diet with isos and other insects. I also give to my larger pums bean weevil, that I can dust.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

How long have you had him? Are you sure it's just springs. Does he take any Isopods?

My female Punta Lauren was like this at first but has come around now and takes Wongless Melos like a champ. 

My suggestions would be:

Make sure your springs are feeding on a good quality food on the Viv like bug burger. I mix in a bit of extra Superpig with my bug burger. When your collecting springs from your cultures, do so by putting a bit of bug burger in a 2 oz deli cup. Remove and place the whole cup in the Viv. I know that time in gut is not long, but if your frog is only eating something you can't dust, it is better than nothing.

Clay substrate. If you can't put clay in the entire Viv, place some large handfuls under the leaf litter where you keep your bait station. Your springs and ISOs will have to crawl thru it to get to the food. Better yet, fill a small sandwich box with clay. Drill some holes for drainage, and place bait on the clay. Frogs and food will have to contact the clay.

Feed wingless Melos. For some reason some pumilio for me have hated anything but wingless Melos at first. Feed only a small amount.

ISOPODS! A much better source of calcium.

Termites! If you can get your hands on them they'll fatten up frogs fast.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I don't even have pumilios but that was a fantastic post Doug! Mods should consider stickying this for folks who run into trouble in the future.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok cool ill try that I've had them for 2 or 3 months I guess he didn't have a option to eat springtails before they were not put in the tank from whom I got them. But I'm gonna try all that then an see iso I actually have not put in the viv yet I have dwarf whites an purples an stripped then I have giant orange and canyons I guess I can put some in 

~N8


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Depending on how skittish the frogs are you could also use calcium gluconate(Repashy Rescuecal, or else get from feed store). This has been covered in threads in the past. I've used it and it didn't hurt.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

You may also want to try feeding late-term or stunted flightless melanogaster if you don't have any easy access to wingless. It's worked for me in the past on picky retics, and young pumilio.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ya I culture 4 different types of springtails 5 different iso an 3 different flies might do termites soon hopefully also want to try aphids but seem like more work then needed also have bean beetles but hardly use them. But thanks I'm trying everything I can he right now I'm trying a temporary containment for just him

~N8


----------

